# Jan 21 our annual TUG meeting in Orlando



## ronandjoan (Sep 25, 2013)

Everyone is invited again to join us on Tuesday Jan 21 for our annual get together at the Golden Corral starting at 2 pm.  More details later... Just anxious to get the date on your calendar!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 10, 2013)

we've had about 20 people sometimes....JOIN US!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Oct 10, 2013)

I am hoping to make it this year!  Have it marked on my calendar.  Keep me posted.  Would love to meet up with fellow TUG members.


----------



## Dori (Oct 11, 2013)

We'll try to make it this year! We will be in the Sebring area at our mobile home. It's about an hour drive to Kissimmee/Orlando.

Dori


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for replying - looking forward to seeing you and how about others?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 20, 2013)

*Us Too.*




ronandjoan said:


> Thanks for replying - looking forward to seeing you and how about others?


We will be there -- but we have not yet snagged our timeshare reservations.  (Will be waiting a while longer to see what we can reserve via _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_ & _Extra Vacation Getaway_ if there's another 3-day sale.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 20, 2013)

Which GC in Orlando ?


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 21, 2013)

HI everyone,
Golden Corral meet-up address = 8707 Vineland Avenue, Orlando FL 32821. Telephone = 407-938-9500
2 pm


----------



## silentg (Nov 4, 2013)

I went a couple of years ago, may try to go again in January. Thanks for the invite!
TerryC


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 8, 2013)

Great, hope you can make it, Terry!


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 3, 2013)

Everyone - don't forget our get-together - it's coming up soon!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 3, 2013)

*Ooooooooo -- We Don't Even Have Timeshare Reservations Yet.*




ronandjoan said:


> Everyone - don't forget our get-together - it's coming up soon!


The Chief Of Staff & I will be there.  

Count on it. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 19, 2013)

*Snagged January 11-25 Timeshare Reservations.*




AwayWeGo said:


> We Don't Even Have Timeshare Reservations Yet.


It took us longer this year than in prior years to nail down our January timeshare reservations.  But now we're all set, & we are good to go for the TUG meet-up set for Jan. 21 at Golden Corral. 

Jan. 11-18 we will be at Orbit One Vacation Villas, Kissimmee FL. 

Jan. 18-25 we will be at Magic Tree Resort, Kissimmee FL. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 23, 2013)

Ill actually be a guest at the villages timeshare meeting on january 20th...just the day before this meeting if anyone already there would like to attend that as well...let me know =)

(ron and joan especially!)

note the villages is just north of orlando.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 24, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> Ill actually be a guest at the villages timeshare meeting on january 20th...just the day before this meeting if anyone already there would like to attend that as well...let me know =)
> 
> (ron and joan especially!)
> 
> note the villages is just north of orlando.



What are the details of the meeting?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 25, 2013)

The meeting is at 7pm at the Laurel Manor Rec Center. in the villages...ill get a better address here in a sec.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 26, 2013)

Actually, THE VILLAGES (basically a retiree colony) is 62.5 miles northwest of the Golden Corral. When I was a truck driver, I HATED driving through there. I'm not saying retirees drive slow, but when they use US-441 to drive a couple blocks (pretty much everything is there - hospitals, doctors, a dozen golf courses, shopping centers, "Big Box" retailers, restaurants for every budget, etc), you'll be lucky to hit 35mph in a 45mph zone.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 26, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Actually, THE VILLAGES (basically a retiree colony) is 62.5 miles northwest of the Golden Corral. When I was a truck driver, I HATED driving through there. I'm not saying retirees drive slow, but when they use US-441 to drive a couple blocks (pretty much everything is there - hospitals, doctors, a dozen golf courses, shopping centers, "Big Box" retailers, restaurants for every budget, etc), you'll be lucky to hit 35mph in a 45mph zone.



Welcome to Florida.  Gods Waiting Room. It may be the same all year in The Villages, but winters here in SW Florida are the same way


----------



## LouiseG (Dec 26, 2013)

Date's on the calendar.  Hope to join you all this year.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 26, 2013)

*Orlando Meeting = Jan 21.  Villages Meeting = Jan 20.*

We have other events on the schedule for Jan. 20, so (lamentably) we won't be able to participate in The Villages TUG meeting. 

We are counting on being there for sure on Jan. 21 at the Orlando TUG meeting set for 2PM at Golden Corral, 8707 Vineland Avenue, Orlando FL 32821. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rpjules (Dec 26, 2013)

*Golden Corral*

We have just started fulltime timesharing.  We are in Orlando for January, so would like to go to the meeting and find out more about Tugs.  How do we find you there?

Rick and Patti Juliano
Denver


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 26, 2013)

Rpjules said:


> We have just started fulltime timesharing.  We are in Orlando for January, so would like to go to the meeting and find out more about Tugs.  How do we find you there?
> 
> Rick and Patti Juliano
> Denver



Welcome rick and patti
Will be so good to meet you.  I guess we'd better have a poster ... You also see our picture on the posting.... 
See you then
Pas where are you staying , were in st Augustine all month in case you'd like to meet beforehand


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2013)

I can give you a banner to take to your meeting if you like?

where are ya staying in st aug?  wgv?


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 27, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> I can give you a banner to take to your meeting if you like?
> 
> where are ya staying in st aug?  wgv?



That would be great
Townhouses at the st Augustine beach and tennis club (TAS) unit 609


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 27, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> I can give you a banner to take to your meeting if you like?
> 
> where are ya staying in st aug?  wgv?



That would be great
We are st the Townhouses at the st Aug beach and tennis club (TAS) unit 609


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 27, 2013)

know exactly where that is, even stayed there as a kid many times =)

Ill see if I can get down there on day next week.


----------



## jmurp62 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Would like to attend*

I just extended my stay until 1/24. Staying at Wilderness Villas 1/12 - 1/19, the Bonnet Creek 1/18 -1/24. Hope to see everyone at the Golden Corral.
Murph


----------



## Mike&Edie (Dec 27, 2013)

Ron and Joan,

So sorry we'll miss this year's gathering but plan on going next year.  We're already making plans to return to Florida for the winter.  Loving it.  Also, looking forward to seeing you guys soon.  Thanks for everything!

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 28, 2013)

jmurp62 said:


> I just extended my stay until 1/24. Staying at Wilderness Villas 1/12 - 1/19, the Bonnet Creek 1/18 -1/24. Hope to see everyone at the Golden Corral.
> Murph



Great murph!
We ll be at Wyndham Reunion for 3 nights, beginning the 19th. Anyone wanting to see these gorgeous 3 bd units are welcome to visit


----------



## lovetogo (Dec 29, 2013)

Would love to attend this get together on Jan 21st re living the timeshare life


----------



## CherylH (Dec 29, 2013)

*Maybe--hope to make it*

Hi all,

I am in Fla. on the Gulf coast at that time, but haven't settled on some other important appointments.  If I can, I will travel to Orlando to meet the group again.  I have really enjoyed past meetings.


----------



## donnaval (Dec 29, 2013)

We'll be in New Smyrna Beach that week - we'd love to join you at the Golden Corral!

Joe and Donna


----------



## newretiree (Dec 30, 2013)

*Need address of Golden Corral*

I would like to attend the gathering - what is the address of the Golden Corral and what time of day, and how long will it go on?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 30, 2013)

*2PM -- 8707 Vineland Avenue, Orlando FL 32821*




newretiree said:


> I would like to attend the gathering - what is the address of the Golden Corral and what time of day, and how long will it go on?


Click here for the particulars. 

No set ending time -- it's all you can eat, so people don't have to leave till they've tried everything.  Plus, the starting time is cleverly set so that we pay for lunch but we're still chowing down when the dinner items are brought out. 

See you there. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 6, 2014)

AwayWeGo said:


> We have other events on the schedule for Jan. 20, so (lamentably) we won't be able to participate in The Villages TUG meeting.
> 
> We are counting on being there for sure on Jan. 21 at the Orlando TUG meeting set for 2PM at Golden Corral, 8707 Vineland Avenue, Orlando FL 32821.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Ditto - 
we plan way ahead for dates so needed to know months ago -


----------



## mymiche (Jan 9, 2014)

*Soon to be Retired*

My husband and I will both be retired by the end of 2014 and have often talked about spending winters in Florida using our Timeshares.  I would also like to know where I can get some information as to how you guys do that?  We are actually going to be in Orlando this month, but unfortunately, not until January 22 so will not be able to attend the meeting at the Golden Corral, but would love to get together with anyone who may be able to shed some light on how this can be done.  We will be at the Hilton Parc de Soleil and then heading over tot he Gulf Coast to visit with family.  Hope someone can help us with this.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 9, 2014)

mymiche said:


> My husband and I will both be retired by the end of 2014 and have often talked about spending winters in Florida using our Timeshares.  I would also like to know where I can get some information as to how you guys do that?  We are actually going to be in Orlando this month, but unfortunately, not until January 22 so will not be able to attend the meeting at the Golden Corral, but would love to get together with anyone who may be able to shed some light on how this can be done.  We will be at the Hilton Parc de Soleil and then heading over tot he Gulf Coast to visit with family.  Hope someone can help us with this.  Thank you in advance.



We can look forward to meeting with you if you could enjoy a visit in st Augustine too!! We're here until Feb 1 abd then in Orlando for another week.

You can check our BLOG, especially the first postings that say how we set up and also mke and Edie's BLOG.


----------



## JudyH (Jan 13, 2014)

We also hope to make the meeting.  We are moving to FL the week before.

Judy H


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 13, 2014)

JudyH said:


> We also hope to make the meeting.  We are moving to FL the week before.
> 
> Judy H



Wonderful!  we now have 16 TUG responses - some saying "we" - so that's a possiblity of 30 some - depending upon how many are "We's' and how many are "I's" 

don;t have most names, just have TUG names!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 13, 2014)

Our plans have changed and we will NOT be in Orlando on the 21st after all - I so wanted to make the get-together!  Hopefully next year.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 13, 2014)

kjsgrammy said:


> Our plans have changed and we will NOT be in Orlando on the 21st after all - I so wanted to make the get-together!  Hopefully next year.



Thanks for writing
all the best


----------



## ronparise (Jan 13, 2014)

mymiche said:


> My husband and I will both be retired by the end of 2014 and have often talked about spending winters in Florida using our Timeshares.  I would also like to know where I can get some information as to how you guys do that?  We are actually going to be in Orlando this month, but unfortunately, not until January 22 so will not be able to attend the meeting at the Golden Corral, but would love to get together with anyone who may be able to shed some light on how this can be done.  We will be at the Hilton Parc de Soleil and then heading over tot he Gulf Coast to visit with family.  Hope someone can help us with this.  Thank you in advance.



Where on the Gulf Coast? I live and work in Cape Coral


----------



## onthego (Jan 16, 2014)

We plan to attend.  Looking forward to it.

Ron & Marlene S


----------



## Michael Davis (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, what are the details for the Villages meeting tonight?

7PM.  I know it's a gated community.

Thanks and looking forward to it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2014)

it was made known to me that the villages meeting today is a "villages residents only" apparently... I apologize for the inconvenience!

(note if you are a villages resident as I know many of you are after my last speaking engagement down there...the meeting is at the laurel rec center at 7pm)

Hope you all have a great meeting tomorrow!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Brian, we will!
Quite a few are signed up to come.




TUGBrian said:


> it was made known to me that the villages meeting today is a "villages residents only" apparently... I apologize for the inconvenience!
> 
> (note if you are a villages resident as I know many of you are after my last speaking engagement down there...the meeting is at the laurel rec center at 7pm)
> 
> Hope you all have a great meeting tomorrow!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2014)

Was a great turnout tonight for the villages meeting  100+ attended easily!  Heck we had to go find more chairs and it was still standing room only!

Really want to find a way to host something like that for all the public to attend, but there sure are a TON of villages residents who own timeshares!


----------



## ronparise (Jan 21, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> Was a great turnout tonight for the villages meeting  100+ attended easily!  Heck we had to go find more chairs and it was still standing room only!
> 
> Really want to find a way to host something like that for all the public to attend, but there sure are a TON of villages residents who own timeshares!



I wish I could have made it

Brian, 

was there any common thread to their interests. I mean were they generally wanting out of their ownerships?, or were they looking for ways to maximize what they own? Had many of them been scammed in the past? etc etc

Im guessing you see an up-tick in tug traffic today.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 21, 2014)

We are so sorry we could not attend.  The Commander-in-Chief is now caring for her mom.

We are looking at The Villages as a possible place to retire in a couple of years.

The meeting sound liked it was a grand affair.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2014)

I was very impressed, the last time I was a speaker there it had perhaps 25 people attending.

It is a monthly meeting, but even the coordinator said this was many times the number of people that had ever shown up before.

He took a poll at the beginning, and a good number were indeed looking to sell....and a much smaller % had heard of TUG.

I filled the whole hour and then some answering their questions, and even more time afterwards answering more privately.  

Will definitely do that again!

Common questions were just as we see here on the forums:

"what happens if I stop paying"
"how do I sell if I own points not a week"
"this company contacted me and told me this this and this"
"what about charity donation"

and so on.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 21, 2014)

Any photos ?






-


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2014)

Sadly I had to help setup more chairs in the room as we had a line out the door for people waiting to get in and sit!

hopefully bob (the organizer) took some photos.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 21, 2014)

*Ron and Joan*

_
January 21, 2014 _

Hope you all had a wonderful time
@ The Annual TUG Meet & Greet
in beautiful Orlando Florida.


----------



## Dori (Jan 21, 2014)

DH and I had a great time today. It was so nice to be able to put faces to names, and hear about members' exchanges, etc. It was a great pleasure meeting Ron and Joan, and Alan Cole, and many others. This was actually the third time we have done an Orlando Meet and Greet. Our first, at Lone Star, was where we met our dear departed friend, Ray Harper and his lovely wife Darlene. The second time, we met Shaggy (Lesley), Lynn W and her DH, and several others at Cracker Barrel. What a lovely way to meet fellow TUGgers!

  Lunch was very good, as usual. I do love their bourbon chicken!

Dori


----------



## donnaval (Jan 22, 2014)

We are so sorry we were not able to make it - had a bit of an incident while walking the beach and ended up with my leg propped up on cushions since then.  Since I'm the driver, attending was out of the question   We sure would have enjoyed meeting everyone - maybe next time!


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 28, 2014)

*Annual Tug Meet and Greet*

_AwayWeGo_

How did you enjoyed the Meet and Greet last week at Golden Corral? 
What did you think about the 2 timeshares you stayed at in Florida?

Jan. 11-18  Orbit One Vacation Villas, Kissimmee FL. 
Jan. 18-25  Magic Tree Resort, Kissimmee FL. 

Hope you were able to get back home before the ice and snow storm.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 28, 2014)

We had a wonderful time....   Twenty people came and we just talked and talked (oh, and ate and ate).  Some of us stayed until 7 p.m. – that’s five hours!!!!  We renewed friendships from past years as well as meeting new friends.  Several were Newbies.  Tugger DORI was there who had met with Ray Harper in past years…he, of course, was the first full-timer (for 6 months at a time) who wrote about his experiences which inspired us all.

We look forward to next year.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 28, 2014)

Ron & Joan,

Sounds like a fun time was had by all.  We're hopeful we can make it next year!

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 28, 2014)

*Back Home After 2 Weeks In Nice Kissimmee Timeshares.*




Miss Marty said:


> How did you enjoyed the Meet and Greet last week at Golden Corral?
> What did you think about the 2 timeshares you stayed at in Florida?
> 
> Jan. 11-18  Orbit One Vacation Villas, Kissimmee FL.
> ...


We had a great time.  Loved getting together with all the TUG people -- a real highlight of our January vacation in Florida.  Still talking about the time everybody got together at your Bonnet Creek condo a few Januaries back. 

We liked both the timeshares where we stayed last week & the week before -- 2 straight weeks west of the Rt. 192 Disney Gap (over there in WestGate territory, although we stayed in 2 non-WestGate timeshares). 

Orbit One was large.  Magic Tree was compact.  Both were comfortable & clean & tidy.  We plan on putting details in the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section soon.  We were pleased with both timeshares.  It was our 1st time at each.  

Still like the Orlando & Kissimmee timeshares. 

Return car trip took all day Sunday -- wheels started turning about 8:15 a.m. & we pulled into our own driveway at home about 10:45 p.m.  Roads clear & dry all the way. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silentg (Jan 30, 2014)

I did not make it to the meeting, how was it?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 30, 2014)

silentg said:


> I did not make it to the meeting, how was it?



January 28, 2014, 10:17 PM    #57  
ronandjoan 

 Location: timesharing full time


 We had a wonderful time.... Twenty people came and we just talked and talked (oh, and ate and ate). Some of us stayed until 7 p.m. – that’s five hours!!!! We renewed friendships from past years as well as meeting new friends. Several were Newbies. Tugger DORI was there who had met with Ray Harper in past years…he, of course, was the first full-timer (for 6 months at a time) who wrote about his experiences which inspired us all.

We look forward to next year. 
__________________


----------



## silentg (Jan 31, 2014)

I met Ray Harper many years ago. Did he pass away? I know he was ill but did not hear anything about him for a while. Please let me know?
TerryC


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 31, 2014)

silentg said:


> I met Ray Harper many years ago. Did he pass away? I know he was ill but did not hear anything about him for a while. Please let me know?
> TerryC



Yes, Dori said he passed away a couple of years ago,.  He had developed Alzheimers also.


----------



## Dori (Jan 31, 2014)

Terry, he passed away in 2010. I spoke with Darlene shortly after that, but we haven't kept in touch since then. They were such a lovely couple, and we had so many lively and informative discussions during our yearly get-togethers in Florida.

Dori


----------



## silentg (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you for the update Dori, We met Ray and Darlene on one of our timeshare vacations to Cape Cod. We spoke a lot on Tug in the early days with instant message. He was an interesting man, retired professor and very wise in the world of timeshares. I knew he had Alzheimer's but had not heard that he passed away. I am glad we got a chance to meet and that he wrote his stories of timeshare travels for others to enjoy!
TerryC


----------

